# How To: Create a self updating banner



## ritesh.techie (Oct 18, 2009)

Create and customize an animated banner that cycles through your feed's five most recent items. It's an easy way to promote your content anywhere you can place a snippet of HTML. Most of you know what a banner is and where it is used, for those who are still not aware banner is an image that you most often keep in your signature purposefully to get more visitors (at least I do it)

To create a self updating banner which updates as soon as you update your website/blog follow the step below-


Create a FeedBurner account, if you didn’t have create from here
Once you login in feedburner go to Publicize
Click On Headline Animator
*lh4.ggpht.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/StsU3KBENAI/AAAAAAAAAMQ/snpBquQaw2M/123_thumb%5B1%5D.png?imgmax=800

Now on right side just fill in asked details and you will get a new self updating banner, here is how I filled it
*lh3.ggpht.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/StsU5nON9YI/AAAAAAAAAMY/Fc8yUDLXsyE/321_thumb%5B1%5D.png?imgmax=800


In clickthrough URL enter your Feed URL
Rest select as per you want.
Once you are done you will get something like this

*lh3.ggpht.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/StsU71LwkII/AAAAAAAAAMg/yMEzODaGnYs/11111_thumb%5B1%5D.png?imgmax=800


Now click on ACTIVATE, once you click on Activate the feed banner is saved and you will get a screen like below

*lh3.ggpht.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/StsU9Zl2bgI/AAAAAAAAAMo/6entXuQ8os0/111111111111111111_thumb%5B1%5D.png?imgmax=800

Here you can choose whatever option you like or you can just choose Give me code option to get the HTML code of the banner which you can use in Forums etc.

This is how my banner looks like
*feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/OgSz.gif?w=4&c=1&bb=0QE8

*feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/OgSz.gif?w=4&c=1&bb=yIQo


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ great trick ritesh.....kep it up


----------

